# MAC Surf Baby, Blushes and stuff!



## ElvenEyes (Jun 2, 2011)

A bit of goodies from MAC during the latter half of this month, including a few necessities to stock up on, Surf Baby and my first 3 Blush Palettes, which I adore!!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome haul!  You have inspired me to drive 300 miles to get my first blush palette and of course, check out the CCO for more goodies!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 2, 2011)

sheaspearl83 said:


> Awesome haul!  You have inspired me to drive 300 miles to get my first blush palette and of course, check out the CCO for more goodies!



 	Oh goody! I love being a bad influence!  Good luck on your purchases!


----------



## Romina1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting a blush palette and start depotting by blushes for a while... your haul is a bad influence indeed... Could you write the name of the blushes in the right palette?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 3, 2011)

Sure!  Here are the colours:

  	1st Palette (neutrals): 
  	Buff, Tenderling, Prism
  	Cubic, Gingerly, Blush Baby

  	2nd Palette (pinks):
  	Well Dressed, Dame, Pinch O Peach
  	Pink Swoon, Coygirl, Breath of Plum

  	3rd Palette (peach and brights):
  	Mocha, Melba, Fleur Power
  	Peachykeen, Springsheen, Breezy


----------



## Romina1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks! Enjoy them!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 4, 2011)

oddly enough i dont have any of the mac permanent blushes. i have a couple of nars that i love to death though.. which do u prefer?

  	anyways, as always, i LOVE your hauls!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 4, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> oddly enough i dont have any of the mac permanent blushes. i have a couple of nars that i love to death though.. which do u prefer?
> 
> anyways, as always, i LOVE your hauls!!


	For my pale skin I love Well-Dressed and Dame for the soft pink look, Pink Swoon for a brighter pink kiss!  Pinch of Peach warms my face up in a nice way. Coygirl looks a lot better on me than I expected because it is soft and sheer. Then Buff, Tenderling and Cubic and Gingerly are nice for a more natural buff neutral look on me. Lately I have fallen in love with Blushbaby and love how that looks, too!  And some I have not used yet. Springsheen look bright, but swatched on my hand seems softer.  I haven't tried Mocha or Melba yet, but was pleasantly surprised at how soft they look.  I love blush so much!  I love having such a variety to use!!


----------



## heart (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my!  I LOVE your hauls (as you already know).  I'm in a complete blush rampage at the moment so I am totally drooling over your new palettes.  Lately I've been into NARS but this haul has pulled me right back to MAC.  Oh boy.  =P  Also, cute Surf Baby stuff.  I see you got both pigment stacks and a lot of the e/s.  I only picked up Hibiscus, Bust Out, My Paradise, Sun Blonde, and Surf USA.  What lippies did you pick up?

  	Anyway love the haul!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh gosh, you bought 3 blush palettes at one go?! Awesome stuff, hun! I love my blush palettes too, although I don't think I've hauled quite as many blushes all at once before... Oh wait, how could I have forgotten about the 9 Milani blushes that are on their way to me right now?  Great haul, btw, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 8, 2011)

dreamer246 said:


> Oh gosh, you bought 3 blush palettes at one go?! Awesome stuff, hun! I love my blush palettes too, although I don't think I've hauled quite as many blushes all at once before... Oh wait, how could I have forgotten about the 9 Milani blushes that are on their way to me right now?  Great haul, btw, enjoy your goodies!


	lol!  Looking forward to seeing the Milani blushes!  I knew I was going to do two, one with pinks and one with neutral buff colours. Then I kept thinking of others I wanted to include and others I have never tried before.  And it kept growing.  Hehehe....makeup has a way of doing that to me!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 8, 2011)

Let me know how Breezy works for you, and how it compares with Breath of Plum! It looks soooo pretty in the pic, I'm considering a CP to get it (it's a shade that's not available at MAC counters here, boo!).


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, great haul, hun!  I'm so jealous!  I'm now doing the project 10-pan so now more makeup hauls for me.  Not for a long time at least.  =(


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 13, 2011)

so jealous of your blush palettes! They look amazing!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 19, 2011)

Love the blush palettes, so many pretty shades : )


----------

